# Thoughts on Montessori



## nnaime

Hi ladies,
I'm really interested in the Montessori approach for children and just wanted to hear what your thoughts are or if there's another approach you may prefer. 
So I guess this at turn into a discussion thread.
We are still TTC but I'm one of those who like to think ahead andget my thoughts and ideas straightened out. 


:thumbup:


----------



## LilMiss_91

I am pro-Montessori. I was home educated by my mum and she used a real mix of methods/styles but Montessori and Steiner both played strong roles. My son is attending a Montessori nursery 9hrs a week. I strongly believe that no child will learn in an enviroment that puts pressure on them to learn. But the way a Montessori setting works just enables the child to learn, providing them with the materials and support to do the tasks they wish to do. It also teaches important life skills too like respecting other peoples work/personal space, pouring their own drinks, washing their own hands, tidying up after themselves etc. It's a much more peaceful enviroment than other "mainstream" nurseries and more structured without being institutionalised. I really like it and my son seems to be doing very well there :)


----------



## xQuinnx

I knew nothing about Montessori before my toddler started going to her Childminder who uses this approach (as well as others). It has been absolutely wonderful for my daughter and I have seen her blossom with this approach :) she goes there part time so I try and do some similar activities at home too and she loves it!


----------



## belle254

I know it's not Montessori but my two children age 3 and 4 attend a Steiner school and they love it. The kindergarten for 3-6 year olds is fantastic, they're so focused on learning through play and really experiencing nature. x


----------



## redneckhippy

I love the Montessori approach. Unfortunately al the Montessori school's in our area don't start until age 3, but I hope to enroll my son in one as soon as he is able.


----------



## flyingduster

I don't know about overseas, but here in NZ there aren't any formal official Montessoris, but here are dozens of places that call themselves Montessori and follow their general principals. But because there is no governing body of them, they can vary hugely from one centre to the next! They are definitely all in keeping with the overal theme, but while one fa,ily and child may not fit with one, it doesn't mean it is Montessori is the issue as it may well just be that one centre!! 

Steiner has similarities though is also distinctly different and is worth investigating as well.

Also of course home schooling, or unschooling. 

Forest schools too!

Early on, like while TTC, I decided we would probably home school. While pregnant I roped hubby in on the idea, and my now five year old has just been granted his home schooling exemption to unschool as we wish. So I don't think you're crazy exploring the options so early!!!


----------



## Anjali

We do Montessori with my 16mo and have been for a while. She seems to take very well to it. As with everything, we don't follow anything by the book as we believe in following the child, however all the wonderful Montessori thing we do with my daughter we plan on also doing with my son once he is born. We are big fans!


----------

